# Can I change my username?



## flopa99 (Jun 20, 2021)

Is it possible to change my username to flopa99?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I think this is something that only an administrator can do get in touch with @Pete Thomas or perhaps this may be an even higher privileges then you need @VSadmin


----------



## kennyllm (Oct 28, 2010)

Your chosen username is the one thing in your user profile you cannot change yourself, but if you made an error when recently registering, administrators may be able to do it for you manually.

While logged in under your current user name, use the "Contact Us" form for your request. Please provide your desired username. You might want to provide several names in order of preference in case your first choice is already in use.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Best to use the contact form


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

flopa99 said:


> Is it possible to change my username to flopa99?


Updated.

-Mike


----------



## flopa99 (Jun 20, 2021)

VSadmin said:


> Updated.
> 
> -Mike


Thank you!!!


----------

